# .410 ammo???



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

OK, what the heck does anyone use for non-toxic .410 ammo? My kid is getting ready to come out and I see Federal doesn't make any steel for the .410...what has anyone else used?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Bismuth Cartridge Company loads bismuth shot .410 ammo. You may be able to get some at Scheels All Sports in Fargo. Be prepared for sticker price shock!


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Something to think about!
The 410 has a mild recoil but limited pattern and shot count. If possible step up to the 20 ga. Still a mild recoil/ better shot count and superior ballistics on game. You will have a far happier/ confident youth shooter when using this. Due to cost on the 20 ga compared to 410 a far cheaper experience that will allow them to shoot more..........


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree.

Due to the unforgiving nature of the shot paterns the .410 bore it is an EXPERTS shotgun, not one for beginers.

If you ask, im sure many on this board will tell you that i am a major PROponent of the .410 bore. I love them. But this does not change the fact that a mild 20 guage load should do him just fine, and will be much more forgiving to a novice shooter.


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.mackspw.com/item.asp?im=UGL4 ... _Ounce_Box


----------

